# bands/tubes for 15mm lead



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

hi,

first appologies if this has been covered already but i,ve done a search and can,t find info on this subject.

i have started using 15mm lead ball ammo 22grams.

i checked out the theraband calculator and made the required sized bandset.

the set up works well and the ammo is VERY effective.

obviously this is over short ranges.

the draw on the triple bands is not as bad as i would have thought , but i wouldn,t like to fire lots of shots over a long period of time.

the speed i,m getting is 150 fps

my normal 11mm lead are nearer the 200fps .

i can,t beleive the difference in the two different types.

for example if fired at a biscuit tin the 11mm makes a very respectable dent but the 15mm passes clean through leaving a large hole.

so this has got me thinking what bands or tubes do folks use for this size ammo.?

i have only tried dankung 1745 looped so far as an alternative and although they do cope the speed is way down on the theraband.

thanks


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

any suggestions welcome guys

even if its to tell me that i,m using the wrong size ammo :wave:


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

maybe too much rubber (and weight ) with triple bands , have you tried just doubles ?? -- just a thought


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thats a fair point about the amount of rubber

i was making them as recommended in the theraband calculator for that weight of lead.

so maybe i should try doubles but a bit bigger than my normal ones for 11mm lead.

thanks for the reply


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

so i have now tried less rubber but the ammo is defiatley slower than with the recommended triple tb gold

i have fitted a set of these triple bands to one of the nylabone wishbone dog chews that are slingshot shaped , as highlighted by charles.

the only difference being i ordered the larger nylabone by accident but it turns out that it still fits my hand and for some reason has an easier draw than when these bands are fitted to my other slingshots.[ don,t know why]

also despite the triple bands and heavy ammo the accuracy is also not too bad.

i ordered 2 of these nyla bones because there was an offer on them and got them cheap .

so now i have one banded up for my heavy ammo and one for my normal 11mm lead .

it has got me wondering what size / dankung tubes would be suitable for my heavier lead ? or is the standard sizes of dankung tubing not suitable for these heavy weights.

if there is a dankung tube suitable i may have a go at converting the nylabone to use tubes by doing what has previously been suggested and drilling a hole and cutting a slot.

the shape or the fork tips on the nylabone have a groove that means the tubes would sit perfectly central everytime .

or maybe someone has already done this?

any info would be great

thanks


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I am one of those guys who doesn't know what I am talking about but comment anyway. I never tried 15mm lead nor do you want to take time to calculate the estimated weight at this time but I dare say that it is heavy and should deliver much energy even at relatively slow speed. With something that heavy I'd test 2050 bands. In my previous tests I noticed that the smaller tubes do better at obtaining high velocity with light projectiles than the larger bands. But as the weight increases the thicker bands start taking over.

As for nylabone , I don't rightly know what that is but sounds like a slingshot with a couple of ears above each fork making a groove in order to centre the bands. My first and second Dangkung clone had these. They were my first slingshots for small Chinese tubes and it looked like a terrific idea, insuring the tubes were centred. In practice I found that if I wasn't paying attention, such as when I attempted to snap shoot at my last running target, the bands instead of centring in the groove between the ears, hung on the outside of an ear. I had experienced this during practice and thought that I had the problem licked by altering my draw technique. After that experience with the running target I retired mine. Just thought I pass the potential problem along so that you can start working around it.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you for that

some very useful and relevant information

i will look out for the potential problem you have outlined.

the nylabone is the one mentioned by charles in his rat hunting topic.

sorry but my computer skills don,t extend to being able to provide a link to this


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

When wanting to pass along a link go to that web page then click to copy the URL address, i.e. for this page is http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37909-bandstubes-for-15mm-lead/ , and then paste in your message.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nylabone is a slingshot shaped chew toy for dogs made out of some tough synthetic material in 2 different sizes .looks like it should make a

good slingshot . i think i`m gonna get one ------frank


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like 1/2 gum rubber cut a little short for 14 mm leads


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

There has been a few using 16mm lead for short range roosting pheasant. 6mm Squares and 2050 does th trick.

I have shot a few 16mm lead and they fly decently on either Perry's (A+ slingshot) megatubes on my Jackalope. Perry's Mega bands tapered 30-20mm DTBG.

0.50mm single tapered Latex on my scout with 7.25 long effective band length. I've just tied a set for 30mm marbles and the remaining few 16mm lead I have.

As for 11mm lead that should go through a can easy enough. With 0.36mm lead, it goes though a can easily with single 25-20 TBG.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys

the nylabone wishbone does indeed work as a slingshot.

i will try 30-20 double tbg and maybe order some 2050 as this has been suggested to me a few times now.



pgandy said:


> When wanting to pass along a link go to that web page then click to copy the URL address, i.e. for this page is http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37909-bandstubes-for-15mm-lead/ , and then paste in your message.


thanks for the lesson on this also.



Jacktrevally said:


> As for 11mm lead that should go through a can easy enough. With 0.36mm lead, it goes though a can easily with single 25-20 TBG.


i don,t have any problems getting my 11mm lead to go through a can but the thicker biscuit tin that i was refering to was significanly thicker .

i was using this tin to see what effect the heavier ammo made and i was impressed.

for close range it is very effective and i,m now experimenting with what works best with it and i,m greatful for all the input


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

so far theraband gold triple produces the best results .

i believe large tubes produce good results with large ammo

can anyone recommend something along these lines , like theratube ?

thanks


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

oldstevie said:


> so far theraband gold triple produces the best results .
> i believe large tubes produce good results with large ammo
> can anyone recommend something along these lines , like theratube ?
> thanks


I'd shoot Wll a pm if I were you... He did some extensive testing with thick tubes and he might well be able to tell you more.
Plus, maybe he could put together a bit of a sample pack for you and you could set up a trade of some sort.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

What do you want to shoot with the 20 mm lead? It seems like very heavy ammo. The heaviest I shoot for hunting is 16 gram lead which I make myself.. With this I have killed Australian possums which weigh about 6 kg and are far tougher than a cat, it alao destroys rabbits completely, sometimes going right through them. My setup,is a natural slingshot with double theraband gold 26 mm long before tying, 30mm wide at the forks and tapering to 16 mm at the pouch. The best speed I got using this setup,is 264 fps, which is 36.5 foot pounds of energy. I measured the speed on my chrony so it is accurate.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

Tendele said:


> What do you want to shoot with the 20 mm lead? It seems like very heavy ammo. The heaviest I shoot for hunting is 16 gram lead which I make myself.. With this I have killed Australian possums which weigh about 6 kg and are far tougher than a cat, it alao destroys rabbits completely, sometimes going right through them. My setup,is a natural slingshot with double theraband gold 26 mm long before tying, 30mm wide at the forks and tapering to 16 mm at the pouch. The best speed I got using this setup,is 264 fps, which is 36.5 foot pounds of energy. I measured the speed on my chrony so it is accurate.


thanks for the reply

it is not 20mm lead that i use [which i agree is very heavy] it is 15mm lead.

it weighs 22grams.

your set up seems very effective , fast and powerful.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

oldstevie said:


> Tendele said:
> 
> 
> > What do you want to shoot with the 20 mm lead? It seems like very heavy ammo. The heaviest I shoot for hunting is 16 gram lead which I make myself.. With this I have killed Australian possums which weigh about 6 kg and are far tougher than a cat, it alao destroys rabbits completely, sometimes going right through them. My setup,is a natural slingshot with double theraband gold 26 mm long before tying, 30mm wide at the forks and tapering to 16 mm at the pouch. The best speed I got using this setup,is 264 fps, which is 36.5 foot pounds of energy. I measured the speed on my chrony so it is accurate.
> ...





oldstevie said:


> Tendele said:
> 
> 
> > What do you want to shoot with the 20 mm lead? It seems like very heavy ammo. The heaviest I shoot for hunting is 16 gram lead which I make myself.. With this I have killed Australian possums which weigh about 6 kg and are far tougher than a cat, it alao destroys rabbits completely, sometimes going right through them. My setup,is a natural slingshot with double theraband gold 26 mm long before tying, 30mm wide at the forks and tapering to 16 mm at the pouch. The best speed I got using this setup,is 264 fps, which is 36.5 foot pounds of energy. I measured the speed on my chrony so it is accurate.
> ...


Sorry . I dont know why I got 20 mm in my head. The band set I referred to is very good for 15mm . Imusually start with Jorge Spraves theraband gold calculator and then make adjustments from there. It helps a lot if you have access to a chrony as you take the guesssing out of it all. I write everything down in a book so that Imcan go back to it to see how different bandsets performed with different ammo weights.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

those dog bones are £10 in the uk.


----------

